
Talk Obama to Me - trueduke
http://talkobamato.me/
======
johnjac
so cool, just one annoying thing, the clip used for saying "Obama" has "the"
at the beginning, it just doesn't sound quite right.
[http://talkobamato.me/synthesize.py?speech_key=ec64653148647...](http://talkobamato.me/synthesize.py?speech_key=ec646531486471cd17ed3571143b668a)

